# Team Rapha's take on the STP ride... nice one, guys.



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Here's a link to Team Rapha's take on the STP ride: 

http://www.rapha.cc/seattle-to-portland

Nice. Will they be gracing us with their presence this year as well so they can rag on the event and it's participants again? It's real cool to rag on the local cycling scene and on events that encourage people to get out on their bikes.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bismo37 said:


> Here's a link to Team Rapha's take on the STP ride:
> 
> http://www.rapha.cc/seattle-to-portland
> 
> Nice. Will they be gracing us with their presence this year as well so they can rag on the event and it's participants again? It's real cool to rag on the local cycling scene and on events that encourage people to get out on their bikes.


I think it's a bit tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

rcnute said:


> I think it's a bit tongue-in-cheek.


I agree, but it is also very true. Group riding skills are not required.

Jeff


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Pretty accurate description of the ride. I beg to differ on the wind direction. My last trip was in 2008 and it was the temperature of the sun from Centralia onwards with a nice tailwind that pretty much neutralized any ability for my body to remove heat. You can avoid the bad riders by blowing past the first rest stop.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

jlwdm said:


> I agree, but it is also very true. Group riding skills are not required.
> 
> Jeff


You're definitely right there! And the route truly is boring. That being said, I seem to keep doing it...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*I'd say they hit the nail*

on the head there. Funny, funny stuff.

The wind is pretty random on that route. This year was a calm with a slight tailwind, and pretty cool and chilly up until the end -- that is to say, about 1pm.

I "proved" whatever it is I meant to this year, I keep thinking if I do it next it will be on a 3-speed or something funny like that, to get to just be amused and enjoy the rolling party.

Went back this year to downtown on Sunday and just watched everyone roll in. SO MANY riders. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Argentius said:


> on the head there. Funny, funny stuff.
> 
> The wind is pretty random on that route. This year was a calm with a slight tailwind, and pretty cool and chilly up until the end -- that is to say, about 1pm.
> 
> ...


We should get the $35 Indian 3 speeds like JP and form a posse.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Ha. I guess I'll defer to you guys then. 

I haven't ridden the STP yet, so if everyone says it's a crappy ride, then I believe you. My gut reaction to the Rapha thing was that they were being kinda dooshy about the STP... but looks like the consensus even here is that the STP is chitty. My wife wants to do it this year, so looks like I'll be out there dodging the sloppy riders too.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems pretty accurate to me. 
I rode STP in 2009 and there were some pretty scary moments for sure. I saw more crashes there then I ever have anywhere else. Had some pretty close calls too. The start was sketchy since they didn't let people go in waves and just let everyone loose at once. 

I also ended up yelling at someone when they decided it would be a wonderful idea to ring his bell for about 10 minutes non stop. I was so annoyed that I left that group after telling him off and sprinted up to the next one. Worked out well because it was a fast group.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I am SO there.

I asked my friend, who is currently in India, to bring me back one, but he is not bringing a container back. Boo!

JP! What's your source? Hook us up!



rcnute said:


> We should get the $35 Indian 3 speeds like JP and form a posse.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Its just a poorly written article*

Their point is that there are 8,000 people riding this thing and they all have their own plan....(like ringing a bell the whole way, right Waldo?). The days of riding it in sub 9 hrs went away with the official clock. I get miffed when the Seattle Times publishes an article featuring Jerry Baker every year. At least Rapha captured the cancer survivor and not another Jerry story....


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Oops. A bit late to the thread. I'd only do STP again on a silly bike like a Brompton or an old 3speed. I got a TI Hercules Raleigh copy from India. Quite nice in a crappy sort of way.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

If anybody wants to ride STP on my vintage (chopped) Schwinn Stingray with 200 spoke wheels and ridiculously short cranks, I would gladly loan it to them!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Well said.

That pretty much sums up my STP.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

tyro said:


> Well said.
> 
> That pretty much sums up my STP.


Says the Rapha poster boy 

Fortunately for me, my participation is usually every few years so I forget all the bad stuff. I don't have time to prepare this year but guys at work ask me about it all the time. One friend of my mine is doing it with his girlfriend and they are both very strong riders. They are planning on the two day version. When I asked them what they plan on doing in Centralia after arriving around 10am, they decided to think over the two day plan.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> If anybody wants to ride STP on my vintage (chopped) Schwinn Stingray with 200 spoke wheels and ridiculously short cranks, I would gladly loan it to them!


Ill do it!

<img src ="https://static.black-frames.net/images/hold-my-beer.jpg">


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

bigbill said:


> Says the Rapha poster boy


Hey! Easy there Bill... :wink5:


----------

